

Does It Pay to Become an Entrepreneur? - sonabinu
http://www.forbes.com/sites/groupthink/2013/01/03/does-it-pay-to-become-an-entrepreneur/

======
sonabinu
I have read so many personal thoughts on start ups, I always wonder - are the
best start-ups planned? or are they accidents?

